# Mahlkonig K30 Air used in UKBC 2014 - Forum Special



## coffee_omega

Forum special

We have 2 Mahlkonig K30 Air used at this years UKBC for sale (not signed this year!)

Anyone interested PM, comes with 12 months warranty.

Special Price £1,215 + VAT


----------



## DavidBondy

Can someone explain what makes this grinder worth more at £1,215 + VAT (semi-used) than the K30 Vario @ £1.199 + VAT and the K30ES @ £1,179 + VAT? Is it a stepped or a step less? Is it just a K30 Vario + fan or just a K30 ES + fan? Do I care about a fan? Would I spot any difference in a domestic situation?


----------



## Xpenno

DavidBondy said:


> Can someone explain what makes this grinder worth more at £1,215 + VAT (semi-used) than the K30 Vario @ £1.199 + VAT and the K30ES @ £1,179 + VAT? Is it a stepped or a step less? Is it just a K30 Vario + fan or just a K30 ES + fan? Do I care about a fan? Would I spot any difference in a domestic situation?


Form Mahlkonig's Website

Total daily output and lower temperature of ground coffee are the main advantages of this new model option for our K30 ES or K30 Vario. A fan at the back of the grinder increases and cools the air circulation around the motor and minimises the heat transmission from the motor to the disc casing. Thereby the ground coffee temperature remains below 50°C even in peak hours which saves the aroma in the cup.

In addition to this lowering of ground coffee temperature, active cooling of the motor increases the maximum daily capacity of the grinder - without overheating the grinder. The power of the fan is adjusted to the temperature of the motor. Thereby the fan's noise is kept at a minimum.

No idea on the difference between the other two.


----------



## coffee_omega

Xpenno has explained it all. k30 ES stands for stepless


----------



## coffee_omega

k30 Air os significantly priced higher than any other K30 model.


----------



## DavidBondy

OK but is the Air model stepped or step less?


----------



## DavecUK

DavidBondy said:


> Can someone explain what makes this grinder worth more at £1,215 + VAT (semi-used) than the K30 Vario @ £1.199 + VAT and the K30ES @ £1,179 + VAT? Is it a stepped or a step less? Is it just a K30 Vario + fan or just a K30 ES + fan? Do I care about a fan? Would I spot any difference in a domestic situation?


As you asked I feel I can explain

It's going to make Zero difference in your domestic situation over the normal Vario model.... I guarantee it. I can't even see it making any difference in a Cafe, unless that motors really inefficient. So in answer to your question, for "normal" people this grinder is not worth more than the others you mention.


----------

